# They're aliens, I tell you.



## chris_photo (Aug 14, 2006)

Just fooling around with one of my pics.

Is anyone else besides Wuwu from Southern California? I want to photograph more mantids.


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 14, 2006)

lol nice pic


----------



## Ian (Aug 14, 2006)

Get and post some pix on the mantid gallery!

www.insectstore.com/mantidgallery

Great photo btw.


----------



## xenuwantsyou (Aug 14, 2006)

Haha, that's great. :lol:


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 15, 2006)

Cool pic!! Franscisco has many different species of mantis (Including idolomantis) and he is not too far away from you I am sure.


----------



## 13ollox (Aug 15, 2006)

FREAKING AWESOME !!!!


----------



## chris_photo (Aug 15, 2006)

> Cool pic!! Franscisco has many different species of mantis (Including idolomantis) and he is not too far away from you I am sure.


Thanks for the tip Yen!

Francisco just contacted me!


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 16, 2006)

Hey Chris no problem. Looking forward to see more cool pics from you.


----------

